# Can my internet go through a 200m ethernet cable?



## gleerup

Hi there

im currently wondering if i should buy an ethernet cable that can go from my house to an old wagon that i have and the distance is about 200m so im wondering if the internet is able to travel that far and still be usable??

best regards

Jens Gleerup


----------



## voyagerfan99

When used for 10/100/1000BASE-T, the maximum allowed length of a Cat 6 cable is 100 meters or 328 feet. This consists of 90 meters (300 ft) of solid "horizontal" cabling between the patch panel and the wall jack, plus 10 meters (33 ft) of stranded patch cable between each jack and the attached device. Since stranded cable has higher attenuation than solid cable, exceeding 10 metres of patch cabling will reduce the permissible length of horizontal cable.

So not straight, no. You'd need a router at the source, some cable, then a switch in the middle, then more cable.


----------



## wolfeking

It will not go. I am 99% sure you can only go 150 feet before needing a repeater. 200 meter is 656 feet.  You can get it to go that distance, but you need a signal repeater to properly use the internet at the other end.


----------



## GaryCantley

187feet is maximum cable run. 

Only got told it two weeks ago when I was trying to do something similar.


----------



## johnb35

> Maximum cable segment lengthAccording to the ANSI/TIA/EIA standard for category 5e copper cable (TIA/EIA 568-5-A[5]), the maximum length for a cable segment is 100 meters (328 feet). If longer runs are required, the use of active hardware such as a repeater, or a switch, is necessary.[6][7] The specifications for 10BASE-T networking specify a 100 metre length between active devices.[8] This allows for 90 metres of fixed cabling, two connectors and two patch leads of 5 metres, one at each end.



Quoted from this article.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category_5_cable


----------



## Geoff

GaryCantley said:


> 187feet is maximum cable run.
> 
> Only got told it two weeks ago when I was trying to do something similar.


That's false, it's 100m.

If you ran a 200m cable, there is a chance it would work initially however you will suffer severe dropouts and connection problems.


----------

